# My ranger project.



## Chris (Nov 11, 2012)

So I picked up this polaris ranger cheap, it was used as the parts bike for a while and was missing several things. It is an 06 and my plan is to bring it back to life.

So far I have found a hood, grill and headlights, found a hub that was missing ordered the switches and a few other misc items that were gone.

I still need to do a lot of wiring and cables and this and that.

They pulled the plugs and let the motor sit in the rain so the cylinders were full of water. I pulled the top end off and was able to save the cylinders by honing but one of the intake valves was beyond repair. Parts are on order and will hopefully be in by next week. 

View attachment IMG_20120728_185034.jpg


View attachment IMG_20120728_185045.jpg


View attachment IMG_20120728_185053.jpg


View attachment IMG_20120728_194234.jpg


View attachment IMG_20120728_194243.jpg


----------



## Chris (Nov 11, 2012)

More pics............ See the water bottle of rust from the motor. 

View attachment IMG_20120729_144225.jpg


View attachment IMG_20120729_155232.jpg


View attachment IMG_20120731_162341.jpg


View attachment IMG_20120731_162407.jpg


View attachment IMG_20120731_162417.jpg


----------



## Chris (Nov 11, 2012)

More more more.... 

View attachment IMG_20120801_091229.jpg


View attachment IMG_20120801_092246 (1).jpg


View attachment IMG_20120801_094505.jpg


View attachment IMG_20120801_113538.jpg


View attachment IMG_20120801_113551.jpg


----------



## Chris (Nov 11, 2012)

As of today. 

View attachment IMG_20120809_193425.jpg


----------



## ME87 (Nov 11, 2012)

Very cool.


----------



## Chris (Nov 11, 2012)

Hopefully it will run when I am done.  Which one do you have?


----------



## ME87 (Nov 12, 2012)

Mine is the RZR S. The XP is the newer model with the 3-Link Rear and the 900 motor. Mine is an 800, but I didn't buy it to keep up with the sand cars so it gets the job done well and will do about 70 mph. with me and wife in it.


----------



## Chris (Nov 16, 2012)

Still waiting on brown santa to show up with my valve so I can get the motor back together.


----------



## Chris (Nov 19, 2012)

Got home and my valve was sitting here, hopefully I will get a chance today to toss it in and put the motor back together.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 19, 2012)

Got it running yet?


----------



## Chris (Nov 19, 2012)

No I decided drinking beer and skinning a deer head was more important.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 20, 2012)

At least you have your prioritys in the proper order.


----------



## Chris (Dec 7, 2012)

Maybe I will get out there and swap that valve out today?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 7, 2012)

Chris said:


> Maybe I will get out there and swap that valve out today?



Figured you'd had that running by now.


----------



## Chris (Dec 7, 2012)

Nope I had to work the last couple weeks and have a needy lady at home.


----------



## Chris (Dec 10, 2012)

OK got the new valve in tonight. Maybe I will be allowed outside a little tomorrow to get the head back on?


----------



## havasu (Dec 11, 2012)

You made me read that sentence numerous times


----------



## Chris (Dec 11, 2012)

I try!.....


----------



## Chris (Dec 12, 2012)

Got the head back on along with the intake and exhaust. Still pretty far from firing this thing up, the PO jacked up everything just enough to cause me a lot of work. I have some wiring to figure out before it will turn over.


----------



## Chris (Dec 13, 2012)

It's alive! Kinda. It wont turn over with the key but that could be a million diferent things with this thing. I sprayed some starting fluid in the intake and jumped the solenoid and it fired up and ran.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 14, 2012)

Glad it started for ya Chris, thats half the battle won.


----------



## havasu (Dec 14, 2012)

That would be a kick to run around in at Lake Havasu so I hope it gets done soon.


----------



## Chris (Dec 14, 2012)

Little by little, I go in for eye surgery today so I will likely miss a few days of working on it.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 14, 2012)

Chris said:


> Little by little, I go in for eye surgery today so I will likely miss a few days of working on it.



Lasik or what? Hope every things OK. Or are you having cataract done.


----------



## Chris (Dec 14, 2012)

Lasik. Tired of glasses, they get in the way when I hunt, work and do anything I do.


----------



## havasu (Dec 14, 2012)

the thought of someone sticking things in my eyes scares the hell out of me.


----------



## Chris (Dec 14, 2012)

havasu said:


> the thought of someone sticking things in my eyes scares the hell out of me.



Me too! I have been trying not to think about it, I even had the other half fill out my paperwork so I would have to read about much.


----------



## GoSkins (Dec 14, 2012)

I got metal shavings in my eye once and the eye doc said "Ok i'm gonna drill the pieces out of your eye now, so keep your lid open don't let it close." Do you know how hard it is to keep your eye open when someone says that to you.


----------



## ME87 (Dec 28, 2012)

I know you're blind and all now, but you get it driving yet? Took mine out for a little spin today. They are fun


----------



## Otahyoni (Dec 28, 2012)

We have a 2009 Ranger 750 we use for farm duty. Already ate one set of tires off of it and the IVT belt.


----------



## Chris (Dec 29, 2012)

Haven't touched it since the day before my eye surgery. Just been busy with work, once I start working back in town I will get back on my hobbies.


----------



## ME87 (Dec 29, 2012)

Otahyoni said:


> We have a 2009 Ranger 750 we use for farm duty. Already ate one set of tires off of it and the IVT belt.



Seems pretty quick to have eaten a belt. Driving around in hi too often when it should be in low?


----------



## Otahyoni (Dec 30, 2012)

Probably.... There were huge sections missing. It gets worked pretty hard.


----------



## Chris (Jan 1, 2013)

I looked at mine in the garage today.

Any of you guys know what oil I should run in this thing? Hoping I don't have to go to the bike shop and spend 10 a quart.


----------



## ME87 (Jan 1, 2013)

The guys over at the local motor shop who build hot rod versions of these things near us told me to use any 10W-30 and I just run a WIX filter available at the local auto parts store. They recommend changing the oil every 25 hours of run time. I can't imagine yours would be much different.


----------



## Chris (Jan 1, 2013)

I figured regular oil would be fine, heck it has been used in motors for years, why something special now.


----------



## Otahyoni (Jan 3, 2013)

I run synthetic in ours.

The trans and axles take 3 different kinds of oil though.... it's a head-scratcher.....


----------



## ME87 (Jan 31, 2013)

any progress? Got one of my harnesses installed tonight






Much better than the factory seat belts.


----------



## havasu (Feb 1, 2013)

Looking real good!


----------



## Otahyoni (Feb 1, 2013)

Who uses seat belts?


----------



## ME87 (Feb 1, 2013)

Well if any of you decide you do want seat belts, I know where to get a few more used sets of harnesses just like these for $60 a pair plus S&H. The guy has about 8 sets left.


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2013)

I need to get to work on this thing.


----------



## MarkWood (Feb 21, 2013)

weeeellll get to work!!


----------



## Chris (Feb 21, 2013)

It's number 48 on the list of projects.


----------



## ME87 (Mar 9, 2013)

#47 yet? 

New cage going on mine


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 9, 2013)

Thanks for the pics, Chris needs a lil motivation...

Now if someone would just kick me in the *** for the garage full of stuff waiting on me...


----------



## Chris (Mar 9, 2013)

That is sweet, Wish I had a bender to bend like you did on the top part of the cage.


----------



## havasu (Mar 9, 2013)

I always wanted a Razer but California just passed a law that helmets are now required at all times while riding in one. Sometimes out in the desert, you just want to take a putt and smell the cactus.


----------



## ME87 (Mar 9, 2013)

havasu said:


> I always wanted a Razer but California just passed a law that helmets are now required at all times while riding in one. Sometimes out in the desert, you just want to take a putt and smell the cactus.



True, but I'm pretty sure that if I didn't have the helmet and harness on when I rolled it, I'd be a carrot right now.


----------



## Chris (Mar 10, 2013)

ME87 said:


> True, but I'm pretty sure that if I didn't have the helmet and harness on when I rolled it, I'd be a carrot right now.



Never heard the term carrot before, I like it.


----------



## ME87 (Mar 10, 2013)

Chris said:


> That is sweet, Wish I had a bender to bend like you did on the top part of the cage.



and unfortuantly I can't take credit for the design or tube work. It's a weld together kit from UTV Giant. Final fitment and assembly is left to the end user, but most of the hard work is done. Sometimes you gotta support the economy rather than build it yourself lol. 

All the tubes in place


----------



## Chris (Mar 11, 2013)

I like the look, really digging the not straight tubes.


----------



## Chris (Mar 22, 2013)

Debating on selling this project now, anyone want it?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 22, 2013)

Did you ever get the motor running?


----------



## MarkWood (Mar 22, 2013)

I want it but...........it would cost more to go get it from Georgia to Cali than its worth! ................ Oh and I spent this years play $$$ on a transmission rebuild!!


----------



## Chris (Mar 22, 2013)

Yeah it's running, probably a days labor from driving around. I am just tired of having so much stuff. I need to sell my sand rail to.


----------



## ME87 (Mar 22, 2013)

How much are you asking for the Ranger?


----------



## Chris (Mar 22, 2013)

What are you offering? I am over it. I have a little over a grand into it so would like to recoup as much as possible.


----------



## ME87 (Mar 22, 2013)

You have a Pm.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jun 4, 2013)

What happened to the ranger?


----------



## Chris (Jun 4, 2013)

Sitting in storage, you want it. It's cheap!

I want it gone. I have found myself having less and less time for projects.


----------



## Chris (Jun 17, 2013)

Anyone want this this thing? Bottom dollar!


----------



## havasu (Jun 17, 2013)

How bottom?


----------



## Chris (Jun 18, 2013)

You tell me, I want it gone. It still needs love but I am over it.


----------



## havasu (Jun 18, 2013)

Fix it and take it to my Havasu place and enjoy it.


----------



## Chris (Jun 18, 2013)

No, I don't want to work on it anymore. I don't want to work on anything. I am not even allowed to walk through my garage anymore.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jun 18, 2013)

I know how you feel Chris, I have 6-8 radio controlled airplanes in the garage ceiling now for 20 plus years. A boat and wave runner sitting in the yard, neected and I gave both sets of golf clubs away. Never have enough time, makes me wonder when the heck did I have time.


----------



## Chris (Jun 18, 2013)

I would rather get rid of stuff now while it still has a little value then sit on it for years and end up giving it away.

I still want a side x side but will just fork out the money for one I don't have to work on. I still have quite a few projects, I guess I am focusing on my jeeps a little more. I realized just how much time I was spending in the garage that I could use to do other things like sit on the couch.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jun 18, 2013)

That little cutie of yours needs a brother or sister, go get working on that instead of sitting inthe couch.


----------



## Chris (Jun 18, 2013)

That will come next year.


----------



## Chris (Jul 11, 2013)

First $500 can have this thing.


----------

